# Kernel-Power Event ID 41 Problem



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar, seid geraumer zeit bekomme ich regelmässig beim World of Warcraft spielen einen Kritischen Kernel-Power Event ID 41 Crash der den PC neu Starten lässt, bei anderen Spielen passiert dies nicht. Manchmal läuft es 2-3 Tage ohne Probleme dan kann es vorkommen das es mehrmals am Tag passiert.

Hier mal eine Auflistung meines Systems:

Prozessor: Intel Sandy Bridge i3-2100 2x3,10GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: Elixir 2x4GB DDR3 1333Mhz
Netzteil 1: Be Quiet System Power 7 / BQ SU7-450W
Test Netzteil 2: Power LC6550 GP2 550W
Mainboard: ASRock H61M/U3S3 Sockel 1155 Mikro ATX DDR3
OnBoard Grafik: Intel HD 2000
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda SATA-3 7200.10rmp 250GB
Grafikkarte : Sparkle GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1024MB GDDR5
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 SATA
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Und hier die Auflistung der Lösungsansätze die ich versucht habe:

-PC gereinigt und Neue Paste auf den CPU geschmiert.
-Alle Stecker kontrolliert ob sie richtig sitzen
-Grafikkarten treiber Deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt.
-Wichtige und Optionale Windows updates drauf gespielt.
-Unter der Nvidia Systemsteuerung den PhysX-Prozessor auf meine Grafikkarte gesetzt.
-Unter der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter ''Globale Einstellungen'' die Texturenfilterung - Qualität auf Hohe Leistung gesetzt.
-In der Erweiterten Systemsteuerung unter ''Starten und Wiederherstellung'' den Automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehlern ausgeshaltet.
-Netzteil testweise ausgetauscht.
-Mit MSI Afterburner und Temp Core die Temperatur gemessen.
-Mit MSI Afterburner testweise den Core Voltage auf 1000 mV und 1050 mV hoch gestellt.
-Memtest und FurMark eine weile laufen lassen.

Und zu guter letzt die Ereigniseigenschaften:

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-05-01T21:16:59.878813000Z" />
<EventRecordID>69676</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Inno-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Das hat leider alles nichts gebracht unter FurMark auf voll last ist die Graka nie über 71 grad und der CPU nicht über 64 grad gekommen. Memtest hat nach einer Stunde laufzeit 0 errors ausgegeben.
Ich bin mit meine Latein am ende und für jede Hilfe dankbar.^^


----------



## Delirium-87 (2. Mai 2017)

Moin ! 

Habe mit dem Problem schon seit 2012 zu kämpfen... Was aber mittlerweile echt nur noch super selten vorkommt und nicht wie damals 2 Wochen ruhe dann wieder Tage lang am stück Bullshit.

Hab seit dem Netzteil ausgetauscht und die GK, wobei ich sagen muss das ich davon ausgehe das es echt an meinem Netzteil lag. 

Solltest du evtl mal ein anderes zum testen einbauen.

Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Datum:         01.05.2017 07:04:36
Ereignis-ID:   41
Aufgabenkategorie63)
Ebene:         Kritisch
Schlüsselwörter70368744177664),(2)
Benutzer:      SYSTEM
Computer:      i7
Beschreibung:
Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>5</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000400000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-05-01T05:04:36.811088600Z" />
    <EventRecordID>2059</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>i7</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">59</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0xc0000005</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0xfffff80212ea68c9</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0xffff88817682fe50</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">0</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BootAppStatus">0</Data>
    <Data Name="Checkpoint">0</Data>
    <Data Name="ConnectedStandbyInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="SystemSleepTransitionsToOn">0</Data>
    <Data Name="CsEntryScenarioInstanceId">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckInfoFromEFI">true</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Delirium-87 (2. Mai 2017)

Oh man muss ich was überlesen haben da oben -.-. 
Hast Netzteil ja schon gewechselt.... 
Mein altes war auch ein B Quiet 580W...
Naja hoffentlich bekommst noch gefixt bei dir..



sysProfile: ID: 188913 - Delirium-87


----------



## drstoecker (2. Mai 2017)

Stehen sonst noch irgendwelche Fehler in der Ereignissanzeige die kurz vorher auftreten? Beide Netzteile zeigen den Fehler an?
system könnte man nochmal komplett neu aufsetzen,aber wenn die Probleme nur bei wow auftreten dann dürfte das Spiel dafür verantwortlich sein würde ich sagen.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ja es gibt noch ein paar fehler die kurz davor und danach im Protokoll angezeigt werden diese sind:

Eventlog Ereigniss-ID 6008
Kernel-Power Ereigniss-ID 41 (63)
Eventlog Ereigniss-ID 1101
WMI Ereigniss-ID 10

Die Reihenfolge kann sich aber ändern, zumindest wird es so in der Ereignissanzeige angezeigt.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Mit dem 550w Netzteil das ich testweise rein gebaut habe kommt der Crash sicher nach 2-5 Min Spielzeit bei dem 450w war das ehr spontan.

Ich hab mir eben schnel CristalDiskInfo runter geladen da steht Gesamtzustand: Vorsicht
und es werden 2 Punkte in Gelb angezeigt.

ID: C5 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren / Akt Wert: 100 /Schlechtester Wert: 100 / Grenzwert: 0
ID: C6 Nicht korrigierbare Sektoren / Akt. Wert: 100 /Schlechtester Wert: 100 /Grenzwert: 0

Ich hab schon die Windows Festplatten überprüfung durchlaufen lassen aber geändert hat das leider nichts.

Der PC Bootet auch öffters kein Bild wen ich ihn starte was dazu führt das ich ihn am Netzschalter aus und wieder einschalten mus, das mus ich ein paar mal machen bevor ich ein bild hab, die lüfter drehn zwar Tastertur Maus und HS leuchten etc nur halt kein Bild.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

/push need help


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Mai 2017)

Da macht sich die Festplatte vielleicht bald vom Acker.Würde solange du kannst wichtige Dateien kopieren wenn das noch geht.
Chkdsk könnte man noch probieren ob er noch was reaparieren kann.

Der Kernel-Power Event ID 41 sagt erstmal nicht viel aus,weil der standardmäßig kommt,wenn der Rechner nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde.

Die Netzteile sind übrigens beide nicht die besten würde ich sagen.Das LC Power schon gar nicht.Das Bequiet ist wohl auch schon eine ältere Baureihe.
Wenn der Recher einfach aus geht deutet das meistens auf`s Netzteil hin.Ansonsten würden eher der Rechner einfrieren oder es würde ein BSOD kommen.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Chkdsk hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen.
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Tools empfehlen mit den ich die Festplatte noch überprüfen könnte?


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Mai 2017)

Bitte:HDD Diagnose-/Recoverytool Sammlung - ComputerBase Forum

Muss nicht unbedingt heißen das sie den Geist aufgibt aber würde trotzdem mal ein Backup machen.
Wenn die nichtkorrigierbaren Sektoren zuviel werden kann das aber schnell passieren.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Danke, ich werds mir mal anschauen und schreib später wie`s ausschaut.^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Mai 2017)

Schmiert der Rechner nur unter Last ab oder auch im Idle(Leerlauf)?
Das BQuiet Netzteil ist ansich für deinen Rechner OK,zumindest besser als das LC Power würde ich sagen.
Du kannst den Rechner mal stressen mit Prime 95 oder Heavyload
Hier ist eine Anleitung zu Prime95


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir Acronis Drive Monitor runter geladen das Tool zeigt mir auch fehler auf der Festplatte an.

Hier die Screenshots dazu:


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Bis jetzt ist er nur bei World of Warcraft abgeschmiert, wen ich FurMark voll aufdreh läuft es Stunden zwar mit nur 13-14 fps aber ohne probleme egal welches NT ich gerade Teste.

Was vielleicht auch noch wichtig wäre ist das wen ich die Festplatte Defragmentiere werden immer 2% angezeigt die nicht Defragmentiert werden können.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Mai 2017)

Das werden die defekten Sektoren sein.
Wie gesagt mach ein Backup der Platte und sichere wichtige dateien.
Danach kannst du immer noch mal versuchen zu reparieren.Als Systemplatte würde ich die aber nicht mehr weiternutzen.
Waren bzw. sind WOW auch auf der Platte?

Hast du auch mal einen Bluescreen gehabt bzw. ist diese Option überhaupt aktiviert Bluescreen statt Neustart >> WinTotal.de

Wenn du nur mit ON Board Grafik spielst kannst du nicht viel fps erwarten


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Ich spiele nicht mit OnBoard Graka es ist eine Geforce gtx 560 ti drin.
Es ist auch nur diese eine Festplatte drin und kannst du mir sagen wie ich sie möglicherweise reperieren kann? Die Tools zeigen ja meist nur an das ein fehler vorliegt ohne repier funktion.
Einen Bluesreen hatte ich noch nicht er restartet einfach.
Den Automatischen neustart hatte ich schon ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Mai 2017)

Lies dich hier mal durch:[Sammelthread] HDD-Probleme, SMART-Analysen - ComputerBase Forum
evt. hilft es die Platte komplett neu zu formatieren,bei vorherigen sichern der Daten.
Hdds sind ja nicht mehr so teuer besser neu oder auf eine SSD umsteigen wegen der Geschwindigeitsvorteile beim lesen u. schreiben.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Ich hab Prime95 mal laufen lassen da gab es keine probleme.

Ich finds nur komisch das es nur bei WoW passiert und das ein 550w NT mehr probleme verursacht als ein 450w NT hatte nämlich die ganze zeit den verdacht dass, das System zu wenig Strom bekommt.
Danke für den Link werde mich da mal durchlessen und wen ich soweit bin hier noch mal schreiben was nun phase ist.


----------



## Innovindils (2. Mai 2017)

Ich werde jetzt meine Daten sichern und das System neu aufspielen um ein Software fehler auszuschliessen, wen ich soweit bin schreib ich noch mal.


----------



## Innovindils (11. Mai 2017)

Soo... da bin ich wieder.... hab jetzt das System neu aufgespielt und ein Bios update gemacht, gebracht hat das beides leider nichts. Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee und wäre so nett mir zu helfen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Mai 2017)

Hast du denn Windows wieder auf der Platte installiert auf der die Fehler waren oder verwendest du jetzt eine andere Systemplatte?


----------



## Innovindils (11. Mai 2017)

Die Platte ist immer noch die gleiche, ich hatte sie vorher aber formatiert. Meinst du es liegt an der Platte? Hab eben noch mal Crystaldiskinfo runter geladen und da wird es immer noch so angezeigt wie auf den Bildern die ich vor ein paar tagen gepostet habe.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Mai 2017)

Dann kann er die defekten Sektoren vermutlich nicht mehr reparieren trotz formatieren.Meine Vermutung würde schon Richtung festplatte gehen.Hast du nur diese eine Platte zum testen?
Ich würde so einer Festplatte eh nicht mehr vertrauen.


----------



## Innovindils (11. Mai 2017)

Leider schon, aber müsste wen die Platte kaput ist nicht das komplete System probleme haben? Immerhin schmiert es nur bei World of Warcraft ab und bei anderen Spielen bzw Applikationen läuft es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Mai 2017)

Ob der Fehler jetzt im direkten Zusammenhang mit WoW steht weiß ich natürlich nicht.Man sieht ja nur das deine HDD Probleme macht und ich sie nicht unbedingt weiterverwenden würde wenn der Fehler auf der Platte bleibt.
Das WoW abstürzt kann natürlich auch andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## Innovindils (11. Mai 2017)

Es stürzt ja nicht das Programm ab sondern der Pc hängt sich auf, WoW löst es aber aus. Manchmal läuft es 1-2 Tage ohne probleme dan kommen wieder spontan mehrmals am Tag die aufhänger so das ich den Pc am Netzschalter aus und wieder an schalten mus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. Mai 2017)

Du hast ja das meiste schon getestet.
Memtest
Stresstest
Wenn dann sollten ja auch andere Rechenintensive Spiele oder Programme Probleme bereiten und nicht nur WoW.
Kannst du WoW nicht mal auf einen USB stick installieren und von dort starten?

https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/17613462004
https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/5207772434?page=2
Denke eher das es an Wow selbst liegt.Da gibt es ja genug Beiträge zu.Kann ja nicht immer nur an der verwendeten Hardware liegen.


----------



## Innovindils (19. Mai 2017)

Ich nutze ja kein Win10. Ich hab mir jetzt eine neue Graka und eine SSD zugelegt mal schaun was passiert wen ich alles aufgespielt habe.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Mai 2017)

Alles klar melde dich dann nochmal wenn`s läuft,oder auch nicht was wir nicht hoffen wollen.


----------



## Innovindils (20. Mai 2017)

Mach ich sobalt ich das Problem mit der Auflösung gelöst habe und weiter ''testen'' kann.^^ Problem mit der Auflösung / HDMI


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

Du solltest bei Deiner Fehlersuche etwas weiterdenken.

Kernel-Power Event ID 41 bedeutet ganz einfach "Windows wurde nicht korrekt runtergefahren"

Mehr gibt die Meldung nicht her. Kommt immer, wenn der Rechner im Betrieb einfach so aufgibt. Der Fehler ist nicht selten. In vielen Foren kommt dann der logische Schluß: "Power  ->  -> muss das Netzteil sein " Dazu kann ich nur sagen: .

Das Netzteil kann die Ursache sein. Ist es oft aber nicht.  Software, auch Betriebssystem, scheiden zu 99% aus. Das gibt andere Fehlermeldungen.

- Habt Ihr zuhause schon mal Probleme mit dem Strom in der Wohnung? Springt ab und zu mal eine Sicherung raus?
- Hast Du mal irgendwann einen Kurzschluss gehabt?
- wegen WoW: besteht die Möglichkeit, die Stromversorgung der Graka umzustecken und den Saft von einer anderen Schiene zu ziehen?
- Könntest Du alle USB-Ports, die nicht an der ATX-Blende sind, mal abziehen? USB-Ports mit Kurzschlüssen können zu den seltsamsten Fehlern führen.

Deine HDD ist auffällig, aber nicht kritisch. Schreib/Lese-Fehler würden auch andere Fehlermeldungen geben.


----------



## Innovindils (22. Mai 2017)

Probleme mit Strom das die Sicherungen raus fliegen hab ich so gut wie nie. Das mit dem USB Ports hatte ich auch schon vermutet aber egal in Welchen port ich die Eingabegärte stecke das macht keinen unterschied. Ich hab mir ein neues NT,Graka und Festplatte bestellt  mal schaun ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt wen die teile da sind und ich sie eingebaut habe.


----------



## Innovindils (28. Mai 2017)

Das Problem lag wohl an einen zu alten und defekten NT.
Danke für die vielen antworten.


----------

